

 June 8, 1637: Descartes Codifies Scientific Method - bootload
http://www.wired.com/thisdayintech/2010/06/0608descartes-publishes-scientific-method

======
david927
I've also heard this date given as the epistemological turn, and I think it's
a fair one to choose.

But I don't know why this isn't as well known as 1492, 1066 and other
important dates.

~~~
bootload
_"... I don't know why this (June 8, 1637) isn't as well known as 1492, 1066
and other important dates. ..."_

History has always taken a back seat in technology. Pity because science is
built on history.

